# Minnii at 4 1/2 weeks



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She seems to have grown overnight!!! The shaved bit is where she had her scan.


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Matt - not quite your standard despite the swanky camera - but the lighting was poor and I couldn't be bothered with RAW and that was the only place she would stay put! Maybe one day I'll get a proper quality shot!


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

that's 4 1/2 weeks????? Oh my! She's big!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

rachael said:


> that's 4 1/2 weeks????? Oh my! She's big!


Yeah, she looks bigger than she is cos of all the fur! I think theres 3 maybe 4 in there.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

She looks great! hope she continues to look as well through out her pregnancy x


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh! I thought you ment 4 and 1/2 weeks old! Haha xD


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's looking gorgeous and plump :001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Minnii's looking swell  Love the photos


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you all guys. 

(Rachel you made me laugh!!!!!!!)


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Aww she is looking lovely Tamsin, fingers crossed for an easy labour and delivery for Minnii xx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is such a lovely girl. Can't wait for the baby pix!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I think you may be looking 4+ my lovely if she's podging nicely at 4 weeks  lol x

Will be nice to see those beautiful babies when they're born xx


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

ooooh exciting


----------

